# What happens if you get a scholarship?



## daindophia (2 Mar 2010)

I applied to attend Queen's University through ROTP and received a major scholarship worth $12,000 x 4 years + bursaries. If I do get accepted into the ROTP program, what happens to the scholarship/bursaries? Am I able to keep them and the CF will pay for whatever remains of the yearly costs? If so, does this affect how many years my obligatory service will be (because technically, they will be spending less money on my education)???

Thanks in advance.


----------



## captloadie (3 Mar 2010)

Congratulations on the awards.
If they are cash scholarships/busaries, and not tied to how you spend them, you could still choose to keep them after getting accepted in ROTP. If they are specific to tuition, then you would have to make the choice on how to fund your way through school, either via the Queen's scholarships, or through ROTP.  ROTP doesn't base the obligatory service on costs of the education, but on the years of subsidized education. This means no one is penalized because they go to a more expensive school, or their degree takes less time to complete.


----------



## dbouls (3 Mar 2010)

captloadie said:
			
		

> Congratulations on the awards.
> If they are cash scholarships/busaries, and not tied to how you spend them, you could still choose to keep them after getting accepted in ROTP. If they are specific to tuition, then you would have to make the choice on how to fund your way through school, either via the Queen's scholarships, or through ROTP.  ROTP doesn't base the obligatory service on costs of the education, but on the years of subsidized education. This means no one is penalized because they go to a more expensive school, or their degree takes less time to complete.



Congrats, yes - this is true.

If the scholarship is not credited directly to your tuition (which it probably is), you can do whatever you want with it. You'll have to do a cost/benefit analysis on what 12,000 x 4 scholarship vs. what a career in public service for your country means to you. 

Yea, "free" education is a sweet gig and it's pretty cool (I know  8))- but it really shouldn't be about the money.


----------

